# EPC Mini netbook 7" Windows CE 6.0.



## danarden7

Hi, I have an EPC Mini netbook 7" Windows CE 6.0 that when turned on will give me the error message Loading OS image... and won't go any further. PLEASE HELP and tell me how to fix it and make it run properly. Thanks.


----------



## delb

i've the problem... so any body can help us??


----------



## rizzorat

hi i have the same problem.it was working ok i think the battery went flat ,it just shut down, when it was restarted said loading OS IMAGE then loading drivers ,the mouse drivers load and have a black screen with smart book on it nothing else have tried reset disconect the battery 
any one have any ideas or know if you can load a linux distro onto it


----------



## cottonnballs

I have a friend with the same smartbook that's apparently real stupid... it worked fine for 2 days then got the same problem... loading OS... it's as if on a "normal" computer the hardrive isn't working so the OS is not loading or windows is missing. I'm wondering if it has a solid state drive rather than a hard drive and it is bad/burned out. Pitiful since there is no kind of information with the notebook as to who to call or any kind of documentation that is of any help for getting service of any kind.


----------



## silver3068

I have the same epc computer it works cam go on the internet with wireless ok but dosent recognise a usb storage device or a smart card i assume i should know if they are present in my computer explore but they dont show up.When i plug in a wireless portable usb internet modem it is not recognised either what am i doing wrong can any one tell me thanks


----------



## babycakes60mgb2

I am having the same problem can anyone help


----------



## Richcas

Hi, I have the same EPC, bought on November 2009. When I first turned it on nothing happened, screen all black, I thought they ripped me off. But then I saw an SD card put it in the sd card slot and load the OS. Voila it started working. If I dont use it for days it stays on loading OS. What I do is put in the SD card and load the OS again. If your mini pc didnt bring the OS on an sd card, you wont get it to work.


----------



## Richcas

If anyone needs more help on the issue you can get a copy of the OS here . Hope it works! http://www.filefactory.com/file/b11256d/n/CE6TSC.zip


----------



## astounder

Hi, I have posted my EPC 7in mini netbook's O/S & programs at

http://www.sendspace.com/file/1tpri9 

download and unrar the file, and follow the below steps

1. Copy the whole folder “script” to your SD card.
2. Turn off your netbook, 
3. Insert the SD card to your netbook.
4. Turn on your netbook. Then the software will setup to your netbook automatically. Usually it will take several minutes to complete the setup.
5. After completed setup. It will show a windows ask you to turn off the netbook. Then turn off it.
6. Pull the SD card out of the netbook.
7. Then turn on the netbook, it will be OK now.

Good Luck!


----------



## freepchelp

last reply was best!!

These epc netbooks dont have a hard drive...The OS is stored a a chip like nintendo ds data is stored on a small card. \It is very open to corruption and all kinds of weird stuff happens. Download the file as above....keep it on a sd card and keep it handy....dont use your epc for anything serious its not a serious laptop...also make sure user agent is set to "same as pocket pc"

Ray


----------

